# Wo wird es denn noch Prepaid Karten mit Roaming geben ?



## Blaufisch (16 Mai 2017)

Aus aktuellem Anlass:
Wer weiss zuverlässig ob und wenn ja welche Prepaid Karte ab dem 15.6. noch EU Roaming bieten wird ?


----------



## Blaufisch (16 Mai 2017)

Jetzt hat auch Aldi angekündigt ab dem 15.6. jegliches Roaming auf seinen Aldi Talk Karten zu sperren.
Bisher kostet es ca. 5 € für eine WOche, aber ab 15.6. darf das ja nicht mehr erhoben werden.
Deswegen werden Aldi Karten nur noch in DE funktionieren.


Modedit - Themen getackert


----------



## Reducal (18 Mai 2017)

Blaufisch schrieb:


> Wer weiss zuverlässig ob und wenn ja welche Prepaid Karte ab dem 15.6. noch EU Roaming bieten wird ?


Schau mal auf congstar.de.


Blaufisch schrieb:


> Deswegen werden Aldi Karten nur noch in DE funktionieren.


Da war doch was? http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...eft-wegen-indentifizierungspflicht-ein.53230/


----------



## Grenadier (12 Juni 2017)

Unsinn, Aldi Talk hat sogar angekündigt bereits ab 13.6. vorzeitig das Roaming kostenlos zu machen


----------



## Grenadier (12 Juni 2017)

Beim Hofer in Österreich gibt es SIM Karten und deutlich günstigere Tarife als wie in DE.
Kann und darf ich die dann auch in DE nutzen wenn das Roaming abgeschafft ist ?


----------



## Grenadier (12 Juni 2017)

Weiss jemand üb die für 1.6. eigentlich angekündigte Ausweispflicht beim Kauf von Prepaid Karten in Deutschland schon durchgeführt wird ?


----------



## BenTigger (12 Juni 2017)

Grenadier schrieb:


> Weiss jemand üb die für 1.6. eigentlich angekündigte Ausweispflicht beim Kauf von Prepaid Karten in Deutschland schon durchgeführt wird ?


 
SCHAU MAL HIER NACH:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/threads/prepaid-nur-noch-gegen-ausweis-ab-wann.51375/


----------

